# Looking advice on icsi - haven't a clue



## secondchancehappy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, this is the first time iv done a chat site so please be nice lol I'm hoping someone can give me some info. 
My hubby has been ref to rvh for us to start icsi on nhs. We went private start of the yr for him to have snip reversed it didn't work said scar tissue blocked the tubes. When my hubby rang rvh said we Would be getting an appointment offered to us in 3months which would be mid dec. (I didn't think we would of been seen so quick I was told a yr) can anyone please tell me what happens at this appointment and how long do we have to wait for the treatment to start. Thanks x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi huni
This will just be a consultation with one if the fertility dry about possible sperm retrieval and to look at all you options


----------



## secondchancehappy (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply.
I no it's going to b a long road and I hate waiting and not knowing things lol hopefully we will get told time frames at this ap so I can settle lol x


----------

